# do i need non resident fishing license in florida?



## CountryRoad (May 10, 2010)

I'm going down to st. george island Florida next week, and i'm wondering if i need a non-resident fishing license to fish strictly from the surf. I've done a little research and can't see, to find anything real specific. 

Thanks 

Ben


----------



## razor1 (May 10, 2010)

Go to www.myfwc.com or call 1-888-347-4356 or 1-888-486-8356...............EJ


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 10, 2010)

YES YES YES! Please get one before you fish.


----------



## donald-f (May 11, 2010)

YES, if you fish the surf you must have them. If you go out on a charter or party boat you do not need license. If you fish surf you will get checked at St George.


----------



## MudDucker (May 11, 2010)

Pretty much any fishing in Florida by a non-resident requires a license these days.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 11, 2010)

Make sure you get 'saltwater'. 

If you go to WallyWorld and don't specifically ask for salt you have 50/50 shot at getting "freshwater".


----------



## sea trout (May 11, 2010)

yes. and if i remember right, doesn't fl have a nonres fish, and nonres salt water?????


----------



## grim (May 11, 2010)

You get a non-res salt or a non-res fresh.

You can buy a 3 day, 7 day or annual permit.  

Be prepared though, we are trying to recoop some of the cost of the GA non-resident big game license.  

http://myfwc.com/License/LicPermit_SWFishing.htm


----------



## Doyle (May 11, 2010)

> If you go out on a charter or party boat you do not need license.



Only if the charter boat buys a boat license.  Most do, but I'm starting to see a few that haven't.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 11, 2010)

I paid $47 for a 1 year non resident saltwater license. I don't think that is bad at all. I think a 3 day is $17.


----------



## morelans (May 11, 2010)

*Yes*

I just got back from a FL fishing trip and I bought the 3 day non resident SALTWATER license and it was 17 bucks.  

Shawn


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 11, 2010)

If you fish more than once you should just go ahead and get a 1 year.


----------



## grouper throat (May 12, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I paid $47 for a 1 year non resident saltwater license. I don't think that is bad at all. I think a 3 day is $17.


It is not bad at all. Try buying a ga. non resident hunting license.... imo they should be the same price


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 13, 2010)

bryant1 said:


> It is not bad at all. Try buying a ga. non resident hunting license.... imo they should be the same price



I agree, Florida is leaving money on the table.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 14, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I agree, Florida is leaving money on the table.



I think it has to do with the fact that Florida wants people from Georgia to come down and spend money in our state. Also Florida residents are used to tourists so we don't feel the need to call them names or accuse them of catching all "our fish."
There are just a hand full of vocal Georgia residents who don't see the irony. They love coming to Florida to fish, but hate that we come to Georgia to hunt.


----------

